# eclipse eingabeaufforderung dos jcurses



## eskimo328 (6. Dez 2007)

gibt es in eclipse die möglichkeit, wenn ich ein programm ausführe, die ausgabe nicht in der eclipse-konsole sondern in der eingeabeaufforderung zu starten?

hintergrund ist folgender:
ich will jcurses benutzen und des funktioniert mit der eclipse konsole nicht so wirklich. in dos also wenn ich das programm von hand in der eingabeaufforderung kompiliere und starte, funktioniert es jedoch. deshlab möchte ich dass eclipse die ausgabe in der eingabeaufforderung ausgibt.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Dez 2007)

Nein, das geht nicht (zumindest nicht ohne zusätzliche Plugins).


----------



## eskimo328 (9. Dez 2007)

und gibts denn da plugins für?


----------



## Wildcard (10. Dez 2007)

Nicht das ich wüsste, das müsstest du selbst schreiben.


----------

